#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-08-29
<anbal> alguien de chile?
<anbal> conocen algún canal chileno sobre ubuntu o linix en general?
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-08-30
<SergioMeneses> buenas!....
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-09-02
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-09-04
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
